# new youth shooter: release or fingers?



## open season (Feb 24, 2009)

I am starting my 9 yr old son in archery. do you start them out with a release or do you have them shoot fingers first. 

if with a release which one......


----------



## Tks1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I started my son out with fingers and waited for him to ask for the release which didn't take too long. then we bought a true fire patriot jr about $20. he still uses it for 4H and uses a back tension for everything else.. Good luck


----------



## open season (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks for the info. I bought a patriot jr. last night.


----------



## HOOKER MAN (Jun 26, 2007)

*"Whalens Hooker Release"*

Thats great, shooting with your son. If you start him on a trigger release...Please teach him not to punch, hammer, slam, etc the release. Don't want target panic to set in. A bad habit is easy to catch and terribly hard to get rid of. I have kids shooting my release with great accuracy and confidence. If you want to take a look at the release this is the link. www.whalenshookerrelease.com You can send a PM to erk and check with him. He has his son shooting the release. Just search under Hooker Release and you'll find more info. Good Luck!


----------



## open season (Feb 24, 2009)

closed


----------

